
Facebook Guesses Your Political Views and Serves Ads Accordingly - gnicholas
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/24/us/politics/facebook-ads-politics.html
======
gnicholas
In my case, FB's political guess was way off. FB Interests also indicated that
my primary browser is Safari, even though I use Chrome exclusively.

The first mistake is understandable given the politics of many of my friends.
The second mistake is a bit harder to understand. I guess they've got some
work to do over at 1 Hacker Way...

